# AKC Agility Championship (MACH) list 2009



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.harbornet.com/folks/rellis/MACHLISTSort.htm

Neat to see all the dogs of ALL the breeds, and more of YOU need to get on the MACH1 list (and 2 and....)


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Are those the only GSDs that have MACHs?! Thats kinda sad! 

I have no doubt that Aster could get her MACH, I just don't have the time or the money to trial that much with school


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

I really want to see this papillon that gets a new MACH ever 2-4 months... I guess you'd have to do at least a 2 day trial every weekend and Q in pretty much everything!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:Are those the only GSDs that have MACHs?! Thats kinda sad!


I agree! Heck, don't we all know how talented our breed is and how much they can do. There should be WAY more GSD's on that darn MACH list.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

There's only one MACH4 GSD and it's Blitza?? and just a handful of MACH3s? C'mon! we know GSDs are hot!! where are they all??

That MACH21 Papillon belongs to Robin Kletke, a guy who lives in Seattle and whom I see at trials in Spokane. He runs the Pap, 2 Afghans, and a BC. The BC has weirdness issues (perhaps something his breeder should have caught), but the Afghans are hilarious to watch: moving at a stately flowing canter around the course. The Pap just runs its little heart out all the time: kind of a toy version of a BC. Robin is one of those fun-to-watch handlers: yelling funny things at his dogs, obviously having a good time with them. If you caught the Agility Invitationals on Animal Planet last weekend, you saw Robin running.

But sigh. Living in western Montana means there's no way we'd ever get past a MACH - just not enough trials - unless I'm willing to drive 500+ miles most weekends of the year. Seattle, now....there are trials almost every weekend within 3 hours' drive.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:But sigh. Living in western Montana means there's no way we'd ever get past a MACH - just not enough trials - unless I'm willing to drive 500+ miles most weekends of the year. Seattle, now....there are trials almost every weekend within 3 hours' drive.


I thought we decided you had to move to somewhere with more trials? What's the hold up?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

MRL- would love to put a MACH on Mikko, but at the rate we are going with one AKC trial a year-that will never happen. i don't really like to stay overnight for trials (too much stress and $$), so only do local ones. we have NADAC here at least once a month. Bretta will be on that list very soon though! i see you finally put your dogs' titles in your signature! great to see that!! that will be a huge accomplishment to have TWO German shepherds with MACHs! 

aster- it is sad isn't it? i looked at the NADAC list of german shepherds with a NATCh, and there are only seven.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> I thought we decided you had to move to somewhere with more trials? What's the hold up?


I actually laughed out loud at that one. "We"??









Montana is gorgeous, people work all their lives to figure out how to get here (or leave, then try desperately to get back). But populous it ain't. There's tons of NADAC here, not so much AKC, zero USDAA...still - I can't believe I'd want to leave paradise (well, all except when the January thaw turns feet of snow into inches of ice) for more agility trials! But all you doggie-obsessed types might understand.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I already compete in 3 venues, and can barely afford that--don't know how I'd fit in/afford AKC, especially when my other dogs can't play and in many cases can't even come with me.









~Kristin


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Someone can come stay with me, where there are AKC trials nearly every weekend within driving distance, if you promise to take Aster and put her MACH on her. And Bryce too when she's older









Stupid school taking up all my time!

That's why I run DOCNA, I have a chance (small, but still a chance!) of finishing Aster's Merit of Excellence (MEX) title before I'm done vet school. Only 12 Standard, 8 Jumper, and 4 Gambler Qs to go! (Now if I could just get to those **** trials...) Its also a lot cheaper. For the same amount Id spent on an AKC trial doing 6 runs for the weekend (Std, JWW, and FAST each day), I can do about 15 in a weekend at DOCNA.


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

PS There are no MEX GSDs in DOCNA yet. There's one that's closer than Aster though, so we probably won't be first.


----------

